# good tires for road race replica rear wheels



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I need to replace the tires of my RRR wheels. For the front rims I found that PartsPigs AFX OEM front replacement tires are perfect, and a REAL improvement. 

But I don't know what I can use for the rear tires ??? (for now I use too large AJ tires for test...here's a HUGE performance improvement too)


thank you, 

dimitri


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Butt Ugly Tires*



demether said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to replace the tires of my RRR wheels. For the front rims I found that PartsPigs AFX OEM front replacement tires are perfect, and a REAL improvement.
> 
> ...


For the rears, try Weird Jack's "Butt Uglies". These are a lower profile tire than the RRR tires and are a perfect fit for RRR custom rear wheels. 

He also has a Wider version of Butt Uglies that I use on Aurora G+ cars.

Also, thanks for the tip on replacement front tires.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you 


here 's a pic of the partpigs front tires I use :





















just maybe a little thinner than RRR tires. Perfect for me :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Weird Jack Fronts*

Thanks for the pics.

Weird Jack also has front AFX tires that I have used successfully on RRR front wheels.

Quality is ok, but sometimes you get an out of round one. For the price he charges, I can forgive a bad tire or two.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yep Weird Jack's tires are a good bang for the buck. I will have them on my website. demeter give me a shout when you see I have them up. There are some that will work on the rear for you, I think. I will send you a couple of samples.  partspig


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

partspig said:


> Yep Weird Jack's tires are a good bang for the buck. I will have them on my website.



What's your web address?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

win43 said:


> What's your web address?



http://stores.ebay.com/Partspigs-Stuff

Really friendly guy to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

If you have the clearance in the wheel well I have had good luck slipping silicone tires from the Tuff ones wheels on. They are a little bigger but not much.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm afraid it will be too thick (see the photos).

And the RRR rim is larger than the tuff ones (more or less afx diameter)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

D.

Low profiles on an old school classic? For shame! hahahahahaha!

While this is a very nice kit there appears to be quite alot of drop from the upper hip line of the fender to the fender lip. The rise is greater than the run. If memory serves the actual car had a puffier flare to accomodate more meat out back.

Old blue is on the right track. I'd go with PVT Tuff Ones slip on. We do it all the time over here... tuff ones tire on an AFX diameter rim....I actually prefer the fit!

At that point I'd mock it up and see if I could split the difference by resizing the tire and reshaping the wheel well little bits at a time until you got it settled. I insert a long axle into the chassis with a wheel/tire on one side. Push it up against the body and mark around the tire onto the body with a fine tipped sharpie (marking pen).

Check and remark as you go using some thinner on a cloth to remove previous markings. 

If the line looks too high...you gotta grind tire.

If the line looks low ....take some fender.

Sometimes you have to do both. :thumbsup:

Good luck! :wave:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for the advice :thumbsup:

first I have to tune the height of the body, it's almost just posed on the chassis  by the way, I missed the front body post, I tried to fix it but I'm afraid I'll have to make a new one. I'll use another thing than the styrene square profile. 

for tires, I don't have any silicone tuff one tire; just the original JL ones. I can't stretch it to mount on the big RRR wheel.

For the front end, the orings I use are ok, average size of standard RRR tire....but true 

I try to keep one thing in mind when I mount a kit : the car MUST run OK , because all my cars are racing dedicated.


I 'll post the improvements soon.



EDIT : All my apologizes...I decided to be clever just a minute, and listen for the 2 last advises I received...I took JL tuffone tires, cut them in 2 parts (just to make it easier to mount) and try it on the rear rims of my car. THE RESULT : it works. Ok, JL tires are hard so it's difficult to fit, but silicone ones will just work perfectly as they're are a lot softer. 

The result is really good looking too, especially on this car (where fenders are quite larges). It fits the car perfectly, the rounded edges of the tuffone tires give a very realistic effect too. In one word, you 2 were right, I have to listen to my more experienced american friends. 


Shame on me.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good in those pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It's me again, I just could not resist to make a photos comparaison...

with the "tuff one" tires :











with rear RRR tires and front orings (like I say, great racing product...but not as good looking as the tuffones) : 











As I said, the body is just posed (because I made a mistake on front mounting post), but the result is here... the modified tuffone tires brings the car a realistic round vintage tires look, and fill better the fenders.

thank you old blue (and Bill to push me in this way) for this great tip !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

More meat is a good thing!

Glad it worked out for you D.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes ! the result is a way better now. 

another good thing is that I can recycle my JL tyffone tires now ! I'll use it for front rims. 

Now I have to find silicone tuff one tires replicas for the rear...and finish this kit, of course :thumbsup:


----------

